
Dumb Rules That Make Your Best People Want to Quit - jrs235
http://www.inc.com/lolly-daskal/10-dumb-rules-that-make-your-best-people-want-to-quit.html
======
blondiedondie
I agree with most of these rules, however some of them are there for a reason.
Sure, there might be some exceptional employees out there, but let's face the
truth - Many people these days are lazy, have no work ethic, and some of them
are unappreciative of their bosses relative leniency towards being late,
missing deadlines and the like.

This is spoken from the perspective of an employee.

